# Is it possible to open a UK bank account with an address in Republic?



## ney001 (26 Mar 2010)

Hi guys, my oh may have an option to work for a NI firm.  They are insisting that he open a NI/UK bank account in order to be paid.  Is this possible even though we live in Republic?


----------



## callybags (26 Mar 2010)

I opened an account in the Bank of Ireland in Newry a few years ago.

Just had to supply the normal ID documents. The fact that my address was in the south made no difference.


----------



## ney001 (26 Mar 2010)

callybags said:


> I opened an account in the Bank of Ireland in Newry a few years ago.
> 
> Just had to supply the normal ID documents. The fact that my address was in the south made no difference.



Thanks Callybags!


----------

